# So.... Who is ready for a new tuning DVD????



## nuts&bolts

LeEarl said:


> DVD is almost ready with the new info on it.. I am outside this week finishing up some shooting for the video and it will be out. I have 2 cams, singles and slaved cams on there.... Great info to be seen. I will also post a short video and pics here this week on the Nitrous cams. This will open a few eyes....
> 
> Stay Tuned......


Ready and waiting.
I might have to buy me a dozen to give out
to the shooters at my local indoor range,
where I do a bit of teaching.


----------



## hrchdog

I'm ready, I get copy #2 right after nuts&bolts.


----------



## mikel m14

I'm ready, get'r dun.


----------



## njflinger

*count me in*

I missed the last one can not miss it again are you doing pre pay this time that way I have no excuse !!!:darkbeer:

denny


----------



## MysticFlight

Sign me up!!!!! Last one was GREAT


----------



## Capt Nick

*Me too*

I'm ready for the new one!!! Enjoyed the last one !!


----------



## Unk Bond

Well iam I'm ready for the new one,Enjoyed the last one.

Can now watch it on my 38 inch screen.:wink:

Pm me price and mailing address


----------



## Babooze

Count me in as a guaranteed sale!


----------



## Oregonbwhunter

I'll take one as well just PM me with payment information

OBH


----------



## steve-0

I enjoyed the last one, and i'am looking forward for the new one as well.


----------



## Maine Woods

I will purchase. Any info on CAT cams? looks like I will join the Slayer club ( hunting) in a couple of months.


----------



## Timber1

*Dvd*

Gotta have one, send payment method and whatever else would be needed.
Thanks Bob


----------



## celticgladiator

i'm interested, please pm price and an address i can mail it to.


----------



## bdicki

I want one PM or post up ordering info.


----------



## NativeOne

I've been ready and waiting for a copy, please PM me when ready, knowlegde like this would be very valuble to have, Thanks


----------



## BeachBow

*Need it!!*

Gotta have it!!


----------



## illbowhunter

Put me down for one. :darkbeer:


----------



## helix33

I'm in for one also.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

I'm in.


----------



## wadevb1

same here


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Well iam I'm ready for the new one,Enjoyed the last one.
> 
> Can now watch it on my 38 inch screen.:wink:
> 
> Pm me price and mailing address


------------
Hope we go in the order of the post here for shipping No 8 not 23 now :wink:


----------



## zyles

*dvd*

count me in also


----------



## Cobbhunts

Diddo....

Loved the last one!


----------



## ali2908

Yes I want one as well


----------



## Wishbone

I'll buy one....Is there a link ?? I never saw the old one , where can I find it at ??


----------



## CJT

Dont leave me out !! I loved the last one !!!!


----------



## Rhinos2

i will take one, send me a pm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Hunt WV

*Dvd*

I want one also let me know how to order dvd


----------



## carlosii

My Pay Pal is primed and ready. Let 'er rip! Git 'er done! Bombs away! whatever.....


----------



## squish2519

Just let me know when, and I'll be waiting to send some $$$.


----------



## flinginairos

I want one as well! Just tell me where to send paypal and I will send it! I need some tips on the Nitrous cams:embara:


----------



## bigmanpa

I am interested in one


----------



## mjgfiredog

Interested also.


----------



## 206Moose

LeEarl said:


> DVD is almost ready with the new info on it.. I am outside this week finishing up some shooting for the video and it will be out. I have 2 cams, singles and slaved cams on there.... Great info to be seen. I will also post a short video and pics here this week on the Nitrous cams. This will open a few eyes....
> 
> Stay Tuned......


I need one.


----------



## pTac

I would like one also please!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Want one myself


----------



## T.P.O.#3

Im in pm me with payment info.


----------



## williejay

got the last one pm me for payment info.

thanks


----------



## swampghost

I want one too if I can send a money order. PM me if this is ok with an address.


----------



## Oliver UK

The last one was great put me down for one please


----------



## Theojt

I'll take one, please PM me for payment arrangements.


----------



## SupraTT

Ill take one pm me also


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER

count me in.


----------



## littlenoz

bring it!!


----------



## IUOE

Pick me coach!


----------



## bowaddict75

I definitley want one. Ive never seen any of them yet because they are hard to come by. Gotta have it. How do I order?


----------



## M Kelly

I'd like to place an order as well, keep me posted.


----------



## soonerboy

Will there be information on Binary cam setup and tuning???


----------



## 206Moose

soonerboy said:


> Will there be information on Binary cam setup and tuning???


What he said


----------



## SandMan835

bring it


----------



## kc hay seed

pm me with payment info. thanks


----------



## MJScore

Let me know when it's ready, Because I want one!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

I'm ready!What kind of new and exciting things will you cover in this vid?


----------



## s.o.p team

Count me in!


----------



## vigor975

I'm ready for it!


----------



## MidwestJ

Put me on the list.

Show some info on sync-ing binary cams and using (constructing as well) a draw board please. Also a part on measuring let-off would be great too.


----------



## X2HUNT

*Dvd*

I need one to learn about nitrous cams! When do I pay?


----------



## bowjunkie2

Do AT members get hand autographed copies ?


----------



## 37macca

count me in


----------



## IUOE

MidwestJ said:


> Put me on the list.
> 
> Show some info on sync-ing binary cams and using (constructing as well) a draw board please.



I'll second that!


----------



## lern

As usual it looks as though there is a lot of interest. Count me in as well!


----------



## WidowMaker

Beam my up Scotty!!! PM me payment details.


----------



## OhioParker

I would love to get one please pm me with payment and information on ordering
thanks


----------



## MAG00

Me, Me, Me...I want one....I want one....Count me in....Put my name on one....I want one. 

Will pay via paypal. Please send or post payment info.

Been waiting on new release, lurking in the classifieds for one (new or old), and PM'ing LeEarl for one for quite some time now.

Please let me know. I am needing some teaching on the binary cams and Hoyt cam would be helpful as well.

Thanks.


----------



## cubdriver

*tuning*

Count me in for one and maybe two. How much and how to pay?


----------



## Unk Bond

Looking for a up date. :wink:


----------



## j3dgu

Put me on the list.


----------



## target_shooter

Hi LeEarl,

If you can ship international - count me in!:darkbeer:


----------



## cwlenz

Will get one. I'm hoping you will post ordering info.
Thanks,
Charlie - SA


----------



## NormPaul

*Missed the first one but would like both!!!*

I would like both the first and second one if possible. Will they go on one DVD? How much?

Thanks,
Norm


----------



## mmusso

count me in. Please PM info.
Thanks!


----------



## OzArcher1

Hi LeEarl,

If you can ship international - count me in!:darkbeer:[/QUOTE]


what he said, can I have one too please (Australia)


----------



## FiveOarcher

*Dvd*

would be a nice addition to the first one. count me in too.


----------



## DeerNut

*Dvd*

COunt me in as well. PM when its ready!!!


----------



## jday112

Count me in. The first one was great. PM me payment info and will send paypal. Thanks.


----------



## hoody123

Let us know where and when to pay, and if you could include what the premium is to get it to Canada, that'd be great!


----------



## bigchet

*LeEarl dvd*

i also would like to purchase new dvd. thanks chet


----------



## NY archer ed

*dvd*

count me in. pm the info please


----------



## Greg29651

LeEarl I hope you are having a pile of these DVD's made up, because it looks like it should be a best seller! Count me in also!


----------



## beakerello

Well, might as well put my name on the list as well, I got the last one and I'll get this one.


Jason


----------



## muckdog

I would like one as well if you have enough.


----------



## Fronkfurter

*Would like one as well*

I also would like to have the DVD. I don't know if it is now being sent out or if everyone is still waiting. PM me with the cost and availability. Much Thanks!


----------



## bama bow nut

*me too*

pm me about price and availability thanks


----------



## MO Hawkeye

I also would like to have both DVDs. I don't know if it is now being sent out or if everyone is still waiting. 

PM me with the cost and and were to send the check. 

Thanks,


----------



## Glooscap

I am very interested in buying your last DVD as well as the upcoming release.

Please count me in!!!


----------



## robertj

*I want one*



LeEarl said:


> DVD is almost ready with the new info on it.. I am outside this week finishing up some shooting for the video and it will be out. I have 2 cams, singles and slaved cams on there.... Great info to be seen. I will also post a short video and pics here this week on the Nitrous cams. This will open a few eyes....
> 
> Stay Tuned......


I want one, please pm with info.

Thanks
Robert J


----------



## CA Bowhunter

LeEarl please sign me up for one.


----------



## lineape

I will definately take one. Last one mysteriously disappeared when wife and kids doing some cleaning.


----------



## bow junkie

*dvd*

I would like one also,


----------



## Dan. S

LeEarl said:


> DVD is almost ready with the new info on it.. I am outside this week finishing up some shooting for the video and it will be out. I have 2 cams, singles and slaved cams on there.... Great info to be seen. I will also post a short video and pics here this week on the Nitrous cams. This will open a few eyes....
> 
> Stay Tuned......


Im still waiting for the Nitrous cam short video and pics, as stated in your first post. Then I will decide if I want a new DVD or not. Sure to be a great DVD anyway.


----------



## c1090c

PM me with info thanks


----------



## koneill1

Reading the replies from your last dvd this is a must have. Please sign me up for one also. Thanks.


----------



## jcdup

Would love to get one as well.

Is this the official list, or is there something else one needs to do?

Thanks

Johann


----------



## uboofer

Ready and willing!!!


----------



## K-9

I'm in. PM me with the payment info.


----------



## rockman1941

Count me in too. PM me with how to do this. Never done it before.


----------



## T3CHN1X

I'm in again. Got the first one and it was extremely helpful.


----------



## HONKER

Count me in also. I have the first one, missed the second, don't want to miss this one.


----------



## Weagle

I want one too! I'm just getting into tuning my own bow and can use expert info to help me learn and do it right. Let me know when it's available. Thanks!


----------



## bigracklover

When will they be ready to ship out?


----------



## Greg29651

Hope for today, but plan on June!


----------



## SNOW JUNKY

*One More Time*

Put Me On The List.


----------



## saltonman

Add my name to the list!


----------



## asashooter

Put me on the list. Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

save one for me. pm me with the payment info. thanx.


----------



## cdhunter

please send me a pm with payment info so I can bring one north of the border


----------



## modeclan

need on the list as well.


----------



## ravenbow

LeEarl said:


> DVD is almost ready with the new info on it.. I am outside this week finishing up some shooting for the video and it will be out. I have 2 cams, singles and slaved cams on there.... Great info to be seen. I will also post a short video and pics here this week on the Nitrous cams. This will open a few eyes....
> 
> Stay Tuned......


Count me in on the list. PM me with the payment details.
Regards,
ravenbow


----------



## leeo

i would like to get this one and the first one too. please pm me on how you want me to pay you thanks LeEarl


----------



## broken arrow xx

im in let me know details when ready


----------



## ia bhtr

add me in for one , and if you have any of the previous ones , a copy of whatever , if any , you have would also be nice


----------



## xcount

*Yes*

Count me in!!


----------



## zyles

I'm in . i would also like any of your previous ones thanx


----------



## IDABOW

me too, me too!


----------



## hoytthunder1960

*video*

I also would like your video. The first one would be nice also if you have any left. Please PM me with payment details. Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond

LeEarl said:


> DVD is almost ready with the new info on it.. I am outside this week finishing up some shooting for the video and it will be out. I have 2 cams, singles and slaved cams on there.... Great info to be seen. I will also post a short video and pics here this week on the Nitrous cams. This will open a few eyes....
> 
> Stay Tuned......


---------------------
Hello
You have a PM.

Later


----------



## Moparmatty

Count me in for 2 please LeEarl


----------



## Maxforce

Does anyone know if it is ready yet?


----------



## mooser

*Yes Yes count me in toooooooooooooo*

Might even take the first one to


----------



## droptine801

put me on the list would like the first one to if any left


----------



## tenmilestyle

Anyone Know which DVD would be most helpful in the tuning of martins cat cams? Sound like this new one has info on a slaved style cam. Does the old one? New to trying to tune my own bow, would like to find a video that deals specifically with the cat cam. Thanks


----------



## Greg29651

Man a month long tease!


----------



## OCD

Count me in!!! PM me when ready!!!!!


----------



## Ravenshorn

*Tuning DVD*

I'd like one also.... what's the cost?


----------



## Unk Bond

Greg29651 said:


> Man a month long tease!


:zip: :wink:


----------



## Greg29651

I meant to add that it absolutely would be worth it. It's worth the wait.


----------



## DeadNutsAA

Count me in!!!


----------



## NoVaArcher

Count me in too, I would be interested in both. PM when available please


----------



## natural born k

how could i get one?


----------



## Unk Bond

natural born k said:


> how could i get one?


If you find out .Let the rest of us know.I have Pm him,with no reply answer. After all this time.One would think,he would reply to this thread he started. :wink:


----------



## no1huntmaster

i would be interested in one as well


----------



## riverpig

I'm in for one!


----------



## bricky

Please whack me on the list too!!


----------



## bigracklover

Unk Bond said:


> If you find out .Let the rest of us know.I have Pm him,with no reply answer. After all this time.One would think,he would reply to this thread he started. :wink:


No reply to my pm I sent two weeks ago either. An update would be nice.


----------



## hrchdog

He's online right now looking at A.T. why won't he give an update?


----------



## Unk Bond

bigracklover said:


> No reply to my pm I sent two weeks ago either. An update would be nice.



Sorry
But just don't recall seeing it.I try to answer all Pm's What was your question or subject. 

Again sorry.

Add on--I just went through all my Pm's no bigracklover;6880902
When you sent the Pm.Was AT haveing any problems, at that time frame you Pm me.

 cause iam a guy that likes to chew the fat,if we agree or not. :wink:


----------



## Nikon02

Put me on the list. I would like the new dvd. PM me details on payment.


----------



## bigracklover

Unk Bond said:


> Sorry
> But just don't recall seeing it.I try to answer all Pm's What was your question or subject.
> 
> Again sorry.
> 
> Add on--I just went through all my Pm's no bigracklover;6880902
> When you sent the Pm.Was AT haveing any problems, at that time frame you Pm me.
> 
> cause iam a guy that likes to chew the fat,if we agree or not. :wink:



 I sent a pm to LeEarl on 4/29 that has not been answered, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## Unk Bond

bigracklover said:


> I sent a pm to LeEarl on 4/29 that has not been answered, that's what I was referring to.



oh my :embara: ---:wink:


----------



## terrym

I'll take one.


----------



## BOHTR

Me 2.....me 2......got the last one, one can never have too much good info. Put me on the list.....


----------



## deer16pt

*Please PM me when available*

I want one please PM me when its ready.
Thank you


----------



## Greg29651

????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Greg29651

????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Greg29651

Where in the world is LeEarl???????????????????????????????


----------



## Greg29651

HEY LE EARL, we need new DVD's!!!!!!!!!

Where are you?


----------



## CML

Count me in for one! :hello2:


----------



## tman704

I'm in for one, let me know the details.

Tony


----------



## crutchracing

Count me in for one when it comes out.


----------



## cassellm

*Dvd*

Count me in. Last one was awesome!


----------



## Maxforce

*???*

Is there still a LeEarl? 152 posts and no replies from the one who started the thread. Has anyone that posted here heard back? I pm'd him with no response.


----------



## Greg29651

NO:crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2:


----------



## hrchdog

He was on here at 3:54 this afternoon according to his profile, why won't he reply?


----------



## AER

Requesting for one too. The first was very helpful when getting started. Can never have too much information.


----------



## illbowhunter

Has anyone talk to LeEarl to find out what is going on?

Is he just busy or has he changed his mind


----------



## Greg29651

Greg29651 said:


> Man a month long tease!


Lets make it a two month tease! This is absolutely ridiculous, the original post on this thread said it would be ready in a couple of weeks, that was April 7!

Certainly a man of his word!


----------



## dack77

He posted in another thread about this dvd and other stuff. Check it out for any updates. Hopefully he can get it done soon as I am looking forward to it also.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=692641


----------



## vern96

*I'll take one too!*

Pulled my original DVD out yesterday to learn to install a drop away, and it was CRACKED !!!!


----------



## tman704

Any new info???


----------



## kc hay seed

pm me with payment information,i want one also thanks


----------



## tiresmoke216

Is the DVD up for sale yet? I have to have a copy!!! How do I get a copy? Thanks Brian


----------



## buckhunt

Yes, please let us all know how to get the DVD!

Thankyou


----------



## bigracklover

Update?? Anyone?? I've seen LeEarl post recently so I know he's around. 

There may be a legit reason the dvd is not ready but I see no excuse for the lack of communication. 

If I've missed an update posted elsewhere, someone please bring me up to speed.


----------



## emtarcher

This thread is over two months old. Has anyone heard anything or received a DVD yet??????? I would like to purchase if they are ready.


----------



## trzab

me to pm with payment info


----------



## capt ray

I have sent several PMs. I have not received anything yet.


----------



## 2WO71

*I'm still*

still waiting pm me also and let me know. Please tanks....


----------



## gavennn

I would be interested in receiving one of these dvd's as well please pm payment info.


----------



## lasse5214

I will take one Le


----------



## carlosii

LeEarl is a master at marketing, eh?
He's got everybody with their tongues hanging out waiting on the new DVD. He just keeps a teasin everyone, tellin' them it'll be out in two weeks...or maybe three weeks...or maybe....
I'm like the rest of ya'll. I'll keep hangin' around till I can get my hands on a copy.
It'll be that good.


----------



## leebow

*dvd*

pm me also with info when its ready


----------



## gquale9

Me, too, please.


----------



## Mrwintr

What DVD? Why even start a thread for a Tuning DVD that doesn't exist??
I would like one, but I wouldn't wait this long for a good romp in the hay with the farmers daughter! :bolt:


----------



## Greg29651

Mrwintr said:


> What DVD? Why even start a thread for a Tuning DVD that doesn't exist??
> I would like one, but I wouldn't wait this long for a good romp in the hay with the farmers daughter! :bolt:


So are you saying you won't purchase one?:lol3:


----------



## trzab

*dvd*

leEarl,
Is the dvd ready yet?
thanks 
tim


----------



## crutchracing

Go to the tuneing secthion has them listed there.


----------



## mikel m14

*Stay Tuned*

Try this http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=717575


----------



## goodgrief

LeEarl said:


> DVD is almost ready with the new info on it.. I am outside this week finishing up some shooting for the video and it will be out. I have 2 cams, singles and slaved cams on there.... Great info to be seen. I will also post a short video and pics here this week on the Nitrous cams. This will open a few eyes....
> 
> Stay Tuned......


Anyone know where he posted the video clip or pics ??? :dontknow: I can't find them ....


----------



## tiresmoke216

*Anyone get the DVD yet!!!*

I had to work today and was hoping to find mine in the mailbox when I got home!! NOT THERE!!!! I checked PayPal and my payment cleared. Oh Well. Maybe it will be here on monday. So, did anyone get the DVD yet? Thanks Brian


----------



## Stihlpro

tiresmoke216 said:


> I had to work today and was hoping to find mine in the mailbox when I got home!! NOT THERE!!!! I checked PayPal and my payment cleared. Oh Well. Maybe it will be here on monday. So, did anyone get the DVD yet? Thanks Brian


Nothing yet on my end.............I ordered mine on the 15th and PayPal cleared the same day. :confused3::noidea: Just a little communication would be nice. But for some reason the last thread was closed......Soooo, Good luck with that. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad

I've been in touch with LeEarl. He will be back on Monday and will be posting updates on the shipping status. It's no mystery why the previous thread was closed. I stated why in my post before I locked it..


----------



## sharkred7

Still waiting for mine also! Post up when you start receiving them
John


----------



## MysticFlight

14days and counting no DVD


----------



## Timber1

*Dvd*

MADE PAYMENT 2 WEEKS AGO!!! PAYMENT CLEARED AND NO DVD NOTHING  WHATS UP????????? I WOULDN'T DO IT AGAIN, THIS SUCKS


----------



## bigracklover

On the 14th he said they were shipping, then around the 16th he said the post office ran out of stamps. Then around the 21st he said they should be out for shipment FOR SURE and NO MORE DELAYS. He said he'd be shipping on Mondays and Thursdays. 

Now we've got threads here and threads there, it's past the point of being funny. Obviously they weren't shipped when Earl said they would be and at this point I'd appreciate some honesty - Have they really shipped?? I mean really shipped, not "ready to go" or "at the post office", are they on a friggin' truck heading to destinations or not??!!


----------



## LeEarl

Hey guys.. I just got back from teh weekend. I will be shipping out another bunch of DVDs tomorrow. I also was able to get some video clips ready to post so you can see what is is all about...

JD said he was going to close the other hread because it was not in the classified section. So when I will start another one in the classified section for communication to continue.

I will also catch up on PM's tonight. Let me know when you guys start getting the DVDs and what you think :thumb:


----------



## bowtech_john

*Patiently waiting to TUNE my bow!*

Hey I ordered my DVD on the 26th. I guess I won't have to wait too long for it!


----------



## D2bows

Ordered mine on the 16th paid with pay pal on that day and was charged on that day. Still no DVD or answers to my PMs. So those who are about to order get in line and good luck.ukey:


----------



## LeEarl

If you guys seen the other post would have noticed that the DVD's were delayed a week and I had to fix that issue. I also was gone from last Thursday and now bakc to get orders back giong. This week will find DVD's at peoples doors :nod: I am not going after anyones money here and not trying to deliver. Beleive me that I could sell this DVD for more as I have been told. I am trying to help guys out and give them a helping hand, not trying to take anyting from others...

DVD's are being shipped out and I will have a few clips to post tonight on AT TV :thumb:


----------



## bratlabs

I just went to your site and ordered one. Im new to all this self tuning so Im counting on you to be a good instructor:darkbeer:


----------



## Bear32

*Communication*

All I'm saying is that your communication with the buyers should have been better. To take someones money & then leave them guessing when or if they will recieve there DVD is just the wrong way to treat people. :darkbeer:


----------



## Greg29651

LeEarl said:


> If you guys seen the other post would have noticed that the DVD's were delayed a week and I had to fix that issue. I also was gone from last Thursday and now bakc to get orders back giong. This week will find DVD's at peoples doors :nod: I am not going after anyones money here and not trying to deliver. Beleive me that I could sell this DVD for more as I have been told. I am trying to help guys out and give them a helping hand, not trying to take anyting from others...
> 
> DVD's are being shipped out and I will have a few clips to post tonight on AT TV :thumb:


I don't think that anyone is saying or even thinking that you are trying to rip anyone off. Certainly not me!

The problem has been the communication and that problem continues right up to now. 

You had originally said the DVD's would go out July 14. Then after a week goes by we are told that there was a postal problem, and that the DVD's were shipped on July 21, fine we all pretty much accepted that. Now another week has gone by and apparently no one has received a DVD. 

We understood the postal problem but come on snail mail doesn't actually mean it is on the back of a snail's back does it? Several people from MN WI IA IL who ordered have not received their's yet either. I receive packages from Alaska to South Carolina in 6 days. The reasons given for us not getting our "paid for" DVD's isn't jiving.

As far as the price goes, I'm really not sure why you even brought that up. I have your 3rd edition. When I got it I sent an email out thanking you for such a first rate product, and I said then that you were short changing yourself with the price. I think anyone who already has one of your DVD's would have to agree with that statement. 

But I digress, we are all just anxious to get the new DVD and learn more about this addiction we all have.


----------



## LeEarl

Bear32 said:


> All I'm saying is that your communication with the buyers should have been better. To take someones money & then leave them guessing when or if they will recieve there DVD is just the wrong way to treat people. :darkbeer:


I am trying to clear up the communication after being away. I am on top of things and will be posting here with all the info everyday. 

Busy times as always just like many of you....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LeEarl said:


> I am trying to clear up the communication after being away. I am on top of things and will be posting here with all the info everyday.
> 
> Busy times as always just like many of you....


Can you / will you answer 1 simple question? 

How many DVDs do you know for certain have LEFT THE POST OFFICE?


----------



## LeEarl

pragmatic_lee said:


> Can you / will you answer 1 simple question?
> 
> How many DVDs do you know for certain have LEFT THE POST OFFICE?


I will check today when I drop off the next bunch. I have given them 2 boxes of DVD's so far.


----------



## Brown Hornet

READ before you complain please:embara:

He wasn't in town.....

and some of you OBVIOUSLY aren't aware of how PayPal works.....if you send me or anyone else money through PayPal....the second you click SUBMIT...your money is GONE. He didn't withdraw your money...or charge your card. PayPal is like sending someone a Money Order without mailing it:doh:


----------



## LeEarl

Thanks Hornet.. All the money is still in my PayPal account. I DO NOT take ANY out of there until I know that the product is delivered.. Just that way I do things.

I will check to make sure how far I have sent out and let you guys know where you stand in the delivery order.


----------



## LeEarl

Just remember guys, I am not thin skined and do not mind the questions. AND I am not going anywhere so dont worry about that. I am here for the long haul :wink: Sometimes I am very busy at work and do not get a chance to get on AT as much as I like. With DVD's, strings and home life my evenings are full right now and I know that most understand that...

I will keep you all updated on the events this week and get the video clips up ASAP!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> READ before you complain please:embara:
> 
> He wasn't in town.....
> 
> and some of you OBVIOUSLY aren't aware of how PayPal works.....if you send me or anyone else money through PayPal....the second you click SUBMIT...your money is GONE. *He didn't withdraw your money...or charge your card. * PayPal is like sending someone a Money Order without mailing it:doh:


Good friend, I have to disagree with you on this one. My payment was made on Jul 11th @ 11:34 PDT

<copy/paste direct from PayPal>

Name: 
LeEarl Rugland (The recipient of this payment is Verified)
Email: 
[email protected]

Total Amount: 
-$15.00 USD
Fee: 
$0.00 USD
Total: 
-$15.00 USD

Item Amount: 
$15.00 USD
Shipping: 
$0.00 USD
Handling: 
$0.00 USD
Quantity: 
1
Item Title: 
Stay Tuned 2008 USA
Date: 
Jul. 11, 2008
Time: 
11:34:11 PDT
Status: 
Completed

My credit card was charged on 7/14 (the day he promised to start shipping)

<copy/paste from on line credit card account>
07/14/2008 
12628 FND PURCHASE 07/11 PAYPAL *LRUGLAND 402-935-7733 CAUS PAYPAL *L $15.00 

All this happened long before he left town. All I want to know is if the post office has done anything with the boxes "he dropped off".


----------



## LeEarl

Lets not turn this into a grudge match between anyone. Bottom line is that the DVD's are not to the locations yet. And YES tht is my problem and I will find out why. It is not because I have not dropped them off at the PO and more are going out today.


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good friend, I have to disagree with you on this one. My payment was made on Jul 11th @ 11:34 PDT
> 
> <copy/paste direct from PayPal>
> 
> Name:
> LeEarl Rugland (The recipient of this payment is Verified)
> Email:
> [email protected]
> 
> Total Amount:
> -$15.00 USD
> Fee:
> $0.00 USD
> Total:
> -$15.00 USD
> 
> Item Amount:
> $15.00 USD
> Shipping:
> $0.00 USD
> Handling:
> $0.00 USD
> Quantity:
> 1
> Item Title:
> Stay Tuned 2008 USA
> Date:
> Jul. 11, 2008
> Time:
> 11:34:11 PDT
> Status:
> Completed
> 
> My credit card was charged on 7/14 (the day he promised to start shipping)
> 
> <copy/paste from on line credit card account>
> 07/14/2008
> 12628 FND PURCHASE 07/11 PAYPAL *LRUGLAND 402-935-7733 CAUS PAYPAL *L $15.00
> 
> All this happened long before he left town. All I want to know is if the post office has done anything with the boxes "he dropped off".




LeEarl has had delays. He has admitted the delays. He's been smacked around behind the scenes for those delays. He's here ASSURING everyone that the DVD's will get shipped/delivered. This is not a case of fraud. If anything it's poor communication and logistical mis-managment.


Can I personally issue you a refund so you will take your axe off the grinding wheel? I really don't know what you are trying to accomplish at this point.  I try to stay objective when moderating these transactions. But man, I'm not sure what else can be said at this point that will satisfy you.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

JawsDad said:


> LeEarl has had delays. He has admitted the delays. He's been smacked around behind the scenes for those delays. He's here ASSURING everyone that the DVD's will get shipped/delivered. This is not a case of fraud. If anything it's poor communication and logistical mis-managment.
> 
> 
> Can I personally issue you a refund so you will take your axe off the grinding wheel? I really don't know what you are trying to accomplish at this point. I try to stay objective when moderating these transactions. But man, I'm not sure what else can be said at this point that will satisfy you.


JD, I am done with the LeEarl DVD thread(s). I tried to take this off-line, but never got a response from you. If I get the DVD, I will list it in the Classifieds as being free to the first person that PMs me requesting it.


----------



## trixter

If going through the post office and you did not put enough postage on it. Sometimes at any post office mailed to if there is postage due some PO will just hold it and not tell anyone. I know because this has happened to me once when the rate changed a couple weeks back and had Old stamps. IF it weighs more than the postage will cover sometime it wont even get sent back to the original shipper. Just my 2 cents. Now if I ever ship anything Ill put extra postage on it or have the PO weigh and certify it.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Just so you know! Paypal withdraws funds immediately but the money is put on hold until they turn in the hard copies/download and transmit a block of charges!!

You, nor I, nor LeEarl can do anything to manipulate the funds once you have clicked send in the Paypal payment screen!!! 

No one but Paypal did anything with your money!! The money was put on hold, the hard copies turned in (usually takes 3-4 days), then it will show up on your card!! 

Just trying to clear up this misconception!!!


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


> JD, I am done with the LeEarl DVD thread(s). I tried to take this off-line, but never got a response from you. If I get the DVD, I will list it in the Classifieds as being free to the first person that PMs me requesting it.


Guess it was bad communication on my part too then. I don't remember seeing a PM from you but if you sent one and I missed it, I apologize for not responding. However, anything I know has been communicated via the active threads.


----------



## Greg29651

trixter said:


> If going through the post office and you did not put enough postage on it. Sometimes at any post office mailed to if there is postage due some PO will just hold it and not tell anyone. I know because this has happened to me once when the rate changed a couple weeks back and had Old stamps. IF it weighs more than the postage will cover sometime it wont even get sent back to the original shipper. Just my 2 cents. Now if I ever ship anything Ill put extra postage on it or have the PO weigh and certify it.


I was told recently by the local Post Master that the rule has changed on this and now the procedure is to go ahead and send the item and the receiver will be charged for the amount of postage that the item was short. He said this is the same at all post offices across the USA. 

What I don't understand is if these items were dropped off at the post office, which I take LeEarl on his word, are they sending them out as they get the notion? I've never heard of a PO holding an item after postage is paid. Even if the postage is not enough according to the current rules.

I fully believe LeEarl has dropped off DVD's at the PO but it appears they are sending them out as they get ready. If I'm not mistaken he had the same problem on the last batch he sent out.


----------



## LeEarl

pragmatic_lee said:


> JD, I am done with the LeEarl DVD thread(s). I tried to take this off-line, but never got a response from you. If I get the DVD, I will list it in the Classifieds as being free to the first person that PMs me requesting it.


I will refund your money to your PayPal account. That way when you get your DVD you can just give it to someone else without feeling like you were ripped off...

I also do not see a PM from you in my box. I am sorry you feel this way.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LeEarl said:


> I will refund your money to your PayPal account. That way when you get your DVD you can just give it to someone else without feeling like you were ripped off...
> 
> *I also do not see a PM from you in my box.* I am sorry you feel this way.


I never sent you a PM - I took it directly to the MODs "after" you addressed me directly in the thread that was locked - and then what you said would happen, did not happen.

I'm done - KEEP the money!


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good friend, I have to disagree with you on this one. My payment was made on Jul 11th @ 11:34 PDT
> 
> <copy/paste direct from PayPal>
> 
> Name:
> LeEarl Rugland (The recipient of this payment is Verified)
> Email:
> [email protected]
> 
> Total Amount:
> -$15.00 USD
> Fee:
> $0.00 USD
> Total:
> -$15.00 USD
> 
> Item Amount:
> $15.00 USD
> Shipping:
> $0.00 USD
> Handling:
> $0.00 USD
> Quantity:
> 1
> Item Title:
> Stay Tuned 2008 USA
> Date:
> Jul. 11, 2008
> Time:
> 11:34:11 PDT
> Status:
> Completed
> 
> My credit card was charged on 7/14 (the day he promised to start shipping)
> 
> <copy/paste from on line credit card account>
> 07/14/2008
> 12628 FND PURCHASE 07/11 PAYPAL *LRUGLAND 402-935-7733 CAUS PAYPAL *L $15.00
> 
> All this happened long before he left town. All I want to know is if the post office has done anything with the boxes "he dropped off".



you can disagree all you want....you are still wrong Lee....that is how PayPal works....I have PayPal hooked to my I-tunes account and that is how my charges show up....I have bought 10 songs within an hour before and they don't all show up at once.....and 99% of the time they don't even show up the same day in my account that the transaction was made.....

also....PayPal is just like the rest of the world....Sat and Sun aren't business days....go take out $100 bucks after a certain time on Fri from your ATM and see when it shows.....Mon:wink: 

Just like in your case when you made the transfer on 7/11...which was a Fri...the 14th was a Mon:doh:

You need to back off a little buddy.....


----------



## D2bows

ok I still have not recieved a PM back yet from earl and still no DVD, and yes I read his above posts still no excuse for not sending people PMs. I ordered a new hoyt tunning DVD about last monday or tuesday and oops look what was in my mail box today The hoyt tunning DVD plus the seller let every one know by state when you would get it. It is not like this is a custom bow it is a DVD.


----------



## prosales1

*Dvd*

*I am excited about getting your DVD...Money sent via paypal on July 18th.. I can wait...Just as long as I get the DVD in the next couple of weeks or at least explain any more delays.

I also did order the Hoyt DVD last week should receive that this week....per the owners post.


Keep us posted LeEarl


PHP:




.:user:*


----------



## Brown Hornet

D2bows said:


> ok I still have not recieved a PM back yet from earl and still no DVD, and yes I read his above posts still no excuse for not sending people PMs. I ordered a new hoyt tunning DVD about last monday or tuesday and oops look what was in my mail box today The hoyt tunning DVD plus the seller let every one know by state when you would get it. It is not like this is a custom bow it is a DVD.


Understandable that your frustrated....but lets be serious for a second....

Is it possible that not ALL the PMs can be returened in ONE DAY....the man was out of town....:embara: 

You have 84 post and I am pretty sure that you don't get anywhere CLOSE to the # of PMs that some of us do.....I have deleted just about ALL of my PMs within in the past 10 days.....and I delete A LOT of them as soon as I read them.....my total # of PMs is BACK to 1582 after only 10 days.....

I know LeEarl get's slammed also......


----------



## Greg29651

DVD's still not in SC, but I guess I'm not alone there 

If these things went out on the 21st I think I would be having a serious talk with the local post master and find out what is going on. If a post office is working like this it should be shut down.


----------



## za_boy

How do I order one of these DVD's??


----------



## deer16pt

Well its been 17 days for me and no DVD. Can't wait to hear what the post office has to say about this! Somebody is certainly feeding someone a line of BS. How can a government office function like this. If it was going to take weeks than the PO should have told LeEarl and he could have told us.
*Well Learl has promised us all that we will be notified today of the Post office status*. 
Would someone please give me the link to the clips LeEarl posted last night. Thx
Jaws thx again for keeping an eye on this. I appreciate your concern.
Just my .02 but this is really getting old.


----------



## slayer64

I ordered and paid for my dvd on July 14. I have not received it yet. The only difference here is that I am in no hurry to get it. If the man is having problems with the post office that means he is HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THE POST OFFICE. I have LeEarls Stay Tuned dvd and it is a very good one. I'm sure this one will be as good or better. Don't worry LeEarl your loyal customers will stick with you.


----------



## MJScore

slayer64 said:


> I ordered and paid for my dvd on July 14. I have not received it yet. The only difference here is that I am in no hurry to get it. If the man is having problems with the post office that means he is HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THE POST OFFICE. I have LeEarls Stay Tuned dvd and it is a very good one. I'm sure this one will be as good or better. Don't worry LeEarl your loyal customers will stick with you.


I know I will.


----------



## 37macca

I can't see what everyone's problem is, well some sorry to the others. They will arrive when they finally arrive.
LeEarl has apologised for the delay and man I got to wait 10 days more than you guys for mine here in Australia. So what it is only $15 us and who cares if you got to wait a month or more for the info you will learn of this dvd.
just my 2 cents worth


----------



## muledrhnter

LeEarl,
just ordered one, payment made through pay pal. Hope to see the dvd soon. thanks for sharing the knowledge. Just started bowhunting. Look forward to working on my own bows in the near future. Just what i needed. Thanks.


----------



## Bear32

*37macca*

Our problem or should I say my problem was that when I ordered my video, I expected to have my DVD in a week maybe two.If I had been told that it maybe a month or so from the begining , I would not of had any issue with waiting. The communication is the big thing that has some upset. To this point I stil have not had any returned PM's or Emails from LeEarl. I'm just trusting in his positive reputation that he has with so many others on AT. :wink:


----------



## 2WO71

Heard a lot of good things could i get a copy and is there still more copies. Thanks. shaun


----------



## tiresmoke216

*How many left the P.O.*

LeEarl, Did you find out how many DVDs left the post office? Thanks Brian


----------



## FEDIE316

Not trying to stir anything up so please don't take it like that, Just curious, did anyone receive the DVD yet? I ordered mine on the 12th, just wondering if the first guys that ordered are starting to see them yet?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I ordered mine on the 9th! I know LeEarl will get this taken care of and everyone will enjoy the DVD!! 



FEDIE316 said:


> Not trying to stir anything up so please don't take it like that, Just curious, did anyone receive the DVD yet? I ordered mine on the 12th, just wondering if the first guys that ordered are starting to see them yet?


----------



## deer16pt

LeEarl,
I'm sorry to say but "YOU DESERVE EVERY BIT OF THE HEAT YOU'RE GETTING SO I HOPE YOU AREN"T THIN SKINNED"
Lets recap this:
I'm sure noone would complain if you just told us it would take a month from order 3 weeks ago.
You say they will be shipped 7/14
7 days later you say they didn't go out they will be shipped 7/21
you say the post office dosent have postage(Stamps whatever)
You say you will put clips on AT this night
you say on 7/28 - 
I will catch up on PM's tonight,
I am on top of this &will post every day
I will check the Post office on 7/28 & drop off a bunch more
I will check & let you guys know where u stand

OK 2 days later still no status from the post office
"FORGET THE PM"S I KNOW WE STAND A BETTER CHANCE OF CATCHING A METEORITE BUT DON"T WE AT LEAST DESERVE TO KNOW WHAT THE POST OFFICE SAID 2 DAYS AGO"
*YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO TREAT CUSTOMERS!*Sorry but you deserved this! It dosen't matter if I receive the DVD in today's mail you still treated us poorly. Pragmatic Lee's fuse was just shorter than mine.


----------



## bigracklover

Is it possible to find out the phone number of the post office LeEarl used and contact them? They may be able to shed some light on this situation.


----------



## LeEarl

Update from PO. All the DVD's that I dropped off there have been sent out. They said that they ran them through end of last week and could not tell me when they went out. I dropped off more yesterday and I watched them stamp them and put the packages in the bow go get picked up.

I am pulling the order site untill this gets cleared up. I also will send JD the info on whos DVD's have been sent out today...

I will also catch up on all the PM's I have. 

Sorry guys.....


----------



## LeEarl

Just to show in good faith I will issue ANYONE a refund that wants one and STILL send out their DVD. When you get the DVD you can just pay me then. I do not want this to look like I am tryng to take any ones money here without a product. I can also put up a 2GB file for you to download for those that have paid for the DVD if you want. This will take time to load up if needed...


----------



## LeEarl

Just to recap what has happened so far. And YES it has been all my fault and I take responsibiltiy. 

I was a week late on getting hte DVD's out. Then in the rush I did not post them correct as the rate has increased from the last time I sent them out, bought stamps in the town I work in. I dropped off two loads that way. Come to find they were still at the PO the second week awaiting more postage and not being sent. I posted then what was going on.

LIke I stated above, sorry for the delays. I did not intend for this to happen and do not plan on going anywhere. You guys can keep posting and PLEASE let me know when the DVD's start showing up!!


----------



## bigracklover

Thanks for the update. Personally I'm not worried about you taking my money and never shipping the DVD, it's just I'm anxious to get it. It's like telling a kid that's he'll get his present on Christmas, then saying, sorry son, you'll get it next week then the next week and so on ...


When you find out how many they have shipped, maybe you can post and say everyone's dvd who ordered by XXXX date is shipped instead of just pm'ing the mod about it. We're the ones who really need to know.


----------



## LeEarl

bigracklover said:


> Thanks for the update. Personally I'm not worried about you taking my money and never shipping the DVD, it's just I'm anxious to get it. It's like telling a kid that's he'll get his present on Christmas, then saying, sorry son, you'll get it next week then the next week and so on ...
> 
> 
> When you find out how many they have shipped, maybe you can post and say everyone's dvd who ordered by XXXX date is shipped instead of just pm'ing the mod about it. We're the ones who really need to know.


That info is coming today. I will be stopping by the PO again before noon and will be posting more updates today and whos DVD's are on teh way for SURE.

I do not like putting AT members in a sutustion like this, and most the Mods as their jobs are hard enough. If you guys have any other questions after today PLEASE PM me and I will be answering those throught the weekend as well. I have no big plans this weekend so I will be here.


----------



## broken arrow xx

im in sign me up


----------



## Delirious

LeEarl said:


> I can also put up a 2GB file for you to download for those that have paid for the DVD if you want. This will take time to load up if needed...


I was just thinking this myself. It is very easy to put up the video file as a password protected torrent and just send a link to the torrent and a password for it to the people who have paid.


----------



## Greg29651

LeEarl said:


> Update from PO. All the DVD's that I dropped off there have been sent out. They said that they ran them through end of last week and could not tell me when they went out. I dropped off more yesterday and I watched them stamp them and put the packages in the bow go get picked up.
> 
> I am pulling the order site untill this gets cleared up. I also will send JD the info on whos DVD's have been sent out today...
> 
> I will also catch up on all the PM's I have.
> 
> Sorry guys.....


First off let me say that I'm coming to the conclusion that the post office is the problem in this fiasco. 

I take LeEarl's word but if the DVD's went out last week certainly some would have been delivered by now. 

Obviously it's not my call but if it were, I'd be contacting the post master general and lodging a compliant at the very least, and I would ask for an investigation as to what has happened. This is crazy!

DVD's still not in SC.


----------



## after elk

Greg29651 said:


> First off let me say that I'm coming to the conclusion that the post office is the problem in this fiasco.
> 
> I take LeEarl's word but if the DVD's went out last week certainly some would have been delivered by now.
> 
> Obviously it's not my call but if it were, I'd be contacting the post master general and lodging a compliant at the very least, and I would ask for an investigation as to what has happened. This is crazy!
> 
> DVD's still not in SC.


Kind of reminds me of the equations from my old math classes

Post Office = Federal Government = Politicians = Fiasco
:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Stihlpro

I am very upset as most of you are. I have posted numerous times and also started a thread asking anyone who purchased a DVD to post when you paid for it and how long you have been waiting. This was just to get an idea of how many people we are dealing with. Well, Like many other posts it was removed 15 minutes later. only one other person was able to post before it was erased. I don't know what annoyed me more, The removal of the thread or the PM from the MOD advising me not to make any more threads on this topic. But anyway.........it looks like this was a big mistake and leEarl is doing the best he can to get it fixed. I am not saying he wasn't wrong but maybe we should just cut him a break for a bit and see what happens. We need guys like him on this forum and he has been VERY helpful in the past. I trust he will come through for us. I don't like waiting for things either but I think he is a man of his word. We all make mistakes. I would like to ask that he responds to ALL PM's and keep us up to date on the status though. I have seen many broken promises so far and hope he gives us the customer service we deserve


----------



## Grey Eagle

Stihlpro said:


> I am very upset as most of you are. I have posted numerous times and also started a thread asking anyone who purchased a DVD to post when you paid for it and how long you have been waiting. This was just to get an idea of how many people we are dealing with. Well, Like many other posts it was removed 15 minutes later. only one other person was able to post before it was erased. I don't know what annoyed me more, The removal of the thread or the PM from the MOD advising me not to make any more threads on this topic. But anyway.........it looks like this was a big mistake and leEarl is doing the best he can to get it fixed. I am not saying he wasn't wrong but maybe we should just cut him a break for a bit and see what happens. We need guys like him on this forum and he has been VERY helpful in the past. I trust he will come through for us. I don't like waiting for things either but I think he is a man of his word. We all make mistakes. I would like to ask that he responds to ALL PM's and keep us up to date on the status though. I have seen many broken promises so far and hope he gives us the customer service we deserve


This thread will remain, but others like it that offer no further information will not be allowed to stay, there simply is no need to let this build into something that is not needed or warranted.

As you mentioned, LeEarl is endevouring to rectify the situation as quickly as possible, let's all just give it a little more time.  LeEarl has also indicated to me that he will be posting a list of names, sometime today I hope, which indicates who's DVD's have shipped. (that he has confirmed).

Cheers


----------



## LeEarl

I am working thru the list right now. I want to make sur i have all the out of country in the right group so I do not give any false info. There was a HUGE push right at the start, as ussual and the first 2 days posted 70% of the sales so far. Right now I am about 90% sure that ALL of the first 2 days sales have gone out this week so far and some of the others, but I want to make sure before I put the list up.

I will have it up tonoght so EVERYONE knows where they stand.


----------



## tlzimmerman

*Dvd*

Here is hoping that mine is on that list..........I agree mistakes were made, he has owned up to them, everyone is mad but beating the dead horse isn't going to make it better. LeEarl.....just please post as much information as you can.

Also if you need help getting caught up maybe some of us with access to a dvd duplicator could help you burn some up? Just a thought.


----------



## LeEarl

tlzimmerman said:


> Here is hoping that mine is on that list..........I agree mistakes were made, he has owned up to them, everyone is mad but beating the dead horse isn't going to make it better. LeEarl.....just please post as much information as you can.
> 
> Also if you need help getting caught up maybe some of us with access to a dvd duplicator could help you burn some up? Just a thought.


My duplicator is running fine and can push out 100 copies a day. That is not the issue, it is keeping stamps at the PO and getting them to let me drop them off early. They had to 'Emergency Order' stamp earlier this week. They ran out and I needed more. AND they will not run them thru the postage machine because of the amount I drop off at a time. It is not 'worth it' as they say for them to run the postage for me....

Oh well, we are n track now as I know the DVD's are on the way for sure! I had a chat with the PO this afternoon and all is well.

Thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## LeEarl

Final update for the night. After checking my records and confirming with the PO I have all the orders filled for the member that ordered thru July 14th. That means that those ordered are on their way as of today. Some went eariler then others so there should be a stagered delivery. 

I will be sending the next bunch thru tomorrow and that should cover the orders placed thru July 18th.

The rest will be sent out early next week and 100% of the orders that were ordered as of the 30th will be out for delivery.

If you guys need anything please PM me. I have a smooth rotation going right now after a chat with the Postmaster and making sure they will be able to serve me and the members of AT. No more holdups :nono:

Thanks guys and like I said, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## LeEarl

I also think you guys are ready for a little clip. The first one here that posts what they want to see will be it. I will post a short clip of that topic on this thread for all to see. It might not be all the info but you will get a taste :wink:


----------



## Stihlpro

How about you just surprise us and put up a random clip. :tongue:


----------



## deer16pt

How about creep tuning.

Just so I get this clearly are you saying that a DVD ordered on July 15th will be shipped by the post office on Aug 1st? Is that correct?


----------



## LeEarl

deer16pt said:


> How about creep tuning.
> 
> Just so I get this clearly are you saying that a DVD ordered on July 15th will be shipped by the post office on Aug 1st? Is that correct?


Yes that is correct. If you ordered the DVD on the 15th, it will be sent out tomorrow.


----------



## Hutnicks

LeEarl said:


> Final update for the night. After checking my records and confirming with the PO I have all the orders filled for the member that ordered thru July 14th. That means that those ordered are on their way as of today. Some went eariler then others so there should be a stagered delivery.
> 
> I will be sending the next bunch thru tomorrow and that should cover the orders placed thru July 18th.
> 
> The rest will be sent out early next week and 100% of the orders that were ordered as of the 30th will be out for delivery.
> 
> If you guys need anything please PM me. I have a smooth rotation going right now after a chat with the Postmaster and making sure they will be able to serve me and the members of AT. No more holdups :nono:
> 
> Thanks guys and like I said, let me know if you need anything.


http://www.usps.com/postagesolutions/post_mtr.htm


----------



## labdad

Which kindergarten class is this? It's only fifteen bucks, I want mine as bad as anyone else, probably more. I have more to learn than most, but it will get here when it gets here. Until then I have something to look forward to finding in my mail box. 
Let's make this a *NO WHINE ZONE* Please


----------



## carlosii

LeEarl that is what you get for living in such a back woods, primative environment. That post office probably is still selling penny post cards.
Wait!...I think I see the Pony Express rider coming now with my DVD!!:wink:


----------



## Elk4me

Le Earl I just sent Payment for a DVD you can send it with the Razor X M-Pro String!


----------



## LeEarl

I was not able to post the clip on AT last night so here it is. I pulled this off the video and cut it down a little for the web. Just a short clip so you can see a part of the video and see what you are getting :thumb: How do you guys like that Rytera shirt :wink: My kids think I live in that shirt the past few months :becky:


----------



## lbbf

Great clip. Can't wait to get the video in and see what else is there. One question. When starting a 10yds them 15 how do you keep from killing arrows?


----------



## JawsDad

Excellent clip LeEarl. Thanks for updating and providing details on the shipping.. The clip will certainly get more people anxious to see the full product now.. :becky:


----------



## LeEarl

lbbf said:


> Great clip. Can't wait to get the video in and see what else is there. One question. When starting a 10yds them 15 how do you keep from killing arrows?


There is no way for sure if you shoot at the same spot. I usually shot at 3 different spots for my tuning, but it is easy to show a visual with the same aiming point. Besides, we all need new arrows once in a while :wink:


----------



## FEDIE316

Clip looks great, can't wait to see the whole thing! I don't have any doubt that the video is worth waiting for!


----------



## LeEarl

FEDIE316 said:


> Clip looks great, can't wait to see the whole thing! I don't have any doubt that the video is worth waiting for!


I did send a few to WI this past week :wink:


----------



## ia_shooter

*dvd*

i cant wait to get mine either


----------



## oldglorynewbie

I have the last one and will be getting this latest one. Thank you for doing this LeEarl.


----------



## petev

lbbf said:


> Great clip. Can't wait to get the video in and see what else is there. One question. When starting a 10yds them 15 how do you keep from killing arrows?


Since you are trying to adjust your rest in the left/right direction, you can draw a vertical line on the target (or hang a plumb bob) and aim at different points on the line to avoid breaking an arrow.

~petev


----------



## lbbf

I realized that there was no reason to shoot at the same spot right after asking my question:embara:. Thanks for the help and I can't wait to get the dvd.


----------



## bassstrker

Count me in to.Pm me


----------



## LeEarl

As I said before, the DVDs order as of the 20th have been shipped out. I will be getting all the other orders from July shipped out by Wed of this week and then we will start going twice a week from there. Orders are going out within 3 days now givin the day you order.

Thanks guys and let me know if you have any other questions. I have answered all the new PM's that I had. If I missed you from early last week and you still have a question PLEASE PM me again,

Thanks......


----------



## deer16pt

23 Days and still waiting!


----------



## carlosii

WooHoo!! Got mine in the mail at 10:00 a.m. today.


----------



## FEDIE316

Got my DVD in today's mail!!! Be patient guys, their starting to show up. Just making some lunch then I'll be glued to the tv, lol. :tongue:


----------



## crutchracing

Got mine in the mail today. Thanks LeEarl.:darkbeer:


----------



## Tony Trietch

got mine. thanks!!!


----------



## FEDIE316

The DVD is awesome! LeEarl goes into great detail and thoroughly explains things in an easy to understand way. 
Thanks again for an awesome DVD!


----------



## LeEarl

Glad they are showing up at your doors :thumb: I will be getting all teh orderes filled by Wed this week.

Thanks again guys....


----------



## bownewby

Got it today. I cant wait to watch it. Thanks LeEarl


----------



## FEDIE316

Everything that I know about setting up a bow has been self taught through reading threads on A/T to different books I've purchased. Alot of it has been trial and error. The biggest reason I wanted the DVD was so I could see if what I've been doing is correct according to someone who has so much experience at tuning bows. It was great to see that most everything I've been doing to set up my bows have been right in accordance with what LeEarl's DVD teaches. I think this DVD will be extremely easy to understand for the person just starting to set up their own bows, which is a BIG plus! There is a ton of good information and everything you need to know about setting up your own bow. This is just my opinion, the DVD was definately worth the wait! :wink:


----------



## IUOE

Got it!


----------



## Greg29651

Got mine today! Thanks LeEarl! :darkbeer:


----------



## toddlogan

I got mine today, will be wathcing it this evening.


----------



## grubwormer

I got my dvd today also.


----------



## J.E.D

Just got mine. I will watch it tonight. Thanks LeEarl


----------



## labdad

My DVD is here also, no time to type, gotta go........................


----------



## Timber1

*Dvd*

Got mine in the mail today. Will watch it tonight. 
LeEarl, Thanks for taking the tome to educate fellow Archers putting this together takes alot of thought and effort. 
"My Hats off to You" Thanks Bob


----------



## lern

Mine came in today's mail. My order date, for reference, was July 11. I know this one will be the same great quality as the last one. Really looking forward to spending some time with it. Thanks LeEarl.


----------



## bigracklover

Got it today in Oklahoma. Thanks


----------



## mdbowguy

Got mine today. Nice video. 

LeEarl, did you fix that leak in the basement (Cam timing segment)?


----------



## MidwestJ

They really exist boys. Got mine today here in Illinois.


----------



## tiresmoke216

*Got Mine!!*

Got my DVD in Ohio today! I also want to know if LeEarl got that water leak repaired!!! Thanks LeEarl Brian


----------



## bassfshr2

*Dvd*

Got mine today in WV. Great info!
Thanks:tongue:


----------



## Stihlpro

Got mine here in NJ! Can't wait to watch it. Loading it up as I type! :tongue:


----------



## MSBowhunter243

*Today too.*

Made it to the deep south as well. Thanks ...


----------



## mbrown

*Got Mine in Alaska Today*

Made it up to Alaska today

Hope I enjoy it as much as your last DVD.

Michael


----------



## MJScore

Received my DVD today. Already started to watch it. Much more information than my last one. Great job LeEarl


----------



## DLJ

Anyone outside of the USA received one yet?

still waiting on mine here in the uk


----------



## Thefox

DLJ said:


> Anyone outside of the USA received one yet?
> 
> still waiting on mine here in the uk


I'm still waiting in the UK, should'nt be too long now


----------



## Mrwintr

Just a thought here LeEarl, but it would be great if you had a download site for this DVD image. I could pay and then download and burn it myself, can you do something like that??


----------



## LeEarl

I am working on some ideas for that. The big things is being able to hold the bandwidth when I have a few guys pulling this file down. I will see what I can come up with...


----------



## IUOE

*Hmmm*

Where are the gripers now? Funny how things work.

Great video LeEarl, especially the info on the binary (slaved) cams.


----------



## Delirious

LeEarl said:


> I am working on some ideas for that. The big things is being able to hold the bandwidth when I have a few guys pulling this file down. I will see what I can come up with...


Time to get that T3 connection you have always wanted :tongue:

Rapid Share might be something to look at http://rapidshare.com/


----------



## tlzimmerman

*Online Download*

Online downloads will be difficult to do retaining it in DVD form, those are big files and it might cause more headaches than its worth. I think now that you have things going out good sending DVD's is fine. I will say a postage machine would be a good investment for the future though!


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN

Paypal sent for DVD.


----------



## slayer64

*Dvd*

Got mine yesterday. Great DVD.


----------



## CML

Its here!!!!! WoooHooo!!!!! Thanks LeEarl!


----------



## flipmo

It's here in South Carolina.


----------



## Greg29651

tlzimmerman said:


> Online downloads will be difficult to do retaining it in DVD form, those are big files and it might cause more headaches than its worth. I think now that you have things going out good sending DVD's is fine. I will say a postage machine would be a good investment for the future though!



He wouldn't have to send it out in DVD format. After it was downloaded it could be converted to DVD format or left on the computer for viewing.


----------



## tman704

Still waiting in NY. But things are always slower on LI, LOL. Hopefully soon!!!

Tony


----------



## BearKills

Got mine today in Illinois


----------



## bigcountry67

*Got Mine*

recieved mine today in Michigan.this is the third tuning DVD I have gotten from LeEarl.


----------



## D2bows

Still a no show here in Maine.


----------



## mjgfiredog

Just got home after being gone for a few days and mine was waiting in my mailbox. Thanks LeEarl


----------



## bigchet

*got it*

got mine today in north dakota. thanks


----------



## Delirious

D2bows said:


> Still a no show here in Maine.


I got mine yesterday so you should see it today or tomorrow I would guess. I ordered mine on the 11th though.


----------



## LeEarl

All DVD's ordered in Jully have been shipped out. I am now sending out the DVD's ordered end of last week and this week. They will go out tomorrow.

Thanks again guys :thumb:


----------



## whoa

Got mine yesterday here in Vt well worth the wait great job


----------



## tlzimmerman

*Trying to be patient*

Its like christmas when I was two.....ok thats a lie, I still can't wait for christmas because my wife always gets me good hunting stuff. But still its like christmas, can't wait. I really hope it comes by this weekend when I will have some time to really sit down and watch it. 

Thanks LeEarl.....I'm sure it will live up to the hype.


----------



## silver_yummies

So what does this dvd have on it that the other one didn't? Just curious what I would expect if I were to buy this. Thanks


----------



## arch44

*Dvd*

PM sent


----------



## wingbone

I actually got up and checked the kitchen sink because I thought is was dripping.


----------



## tman704

WooHoo, got it today on LI.

Thanks LeEarl


----------



## LeEarl

wingbone said:


> I actually got up and checked the kitchen sink because I thought is was dripping.


Now thats funny.... With spring comes the wet sumps around here....


----------



## prosales1

*Dvd*

Pm sent


----------



## double_lung_ya

ok heres a dumb question i really dont know how to tune a bow all i know how to do is put the arrow in, pull the string and shoot. well this dvd cover things for me to tune my bow(2007 PSE X-force 6")? i put my bow away almost a year ago and im back hoping to stay around for awhile. 
ps how much does the dvd cost?


----------



## Unk Bond

leearl said:


> all dvd's ordered in jully have been shipped out. I am now sending out the dvd's ordered end of last week and this week. They will go out tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again guys :thumb:


------------------


----------



## D2bows

ok here it is August 8th mail has come today and still no DVD. I ordered this on July 17 and paid with paypal. What gives. Got my custom arrow wraps that I ordered last week. I also got my tunning DVD that I ordered from another AT member a couple of weeks back. I have sent PMs but no response. Will try again


----------



## Brown Hornet

D2bows said:


> ok here it is August 8th mail has come today and still no DVD. I ordered this on July 17 and paid with paypal. What gives. Got my custom arrow wraps that I ordered last week. I also got my tunning DVD that I ordered from another AT member a couple of weeks back. I have sent PMs but no response. Will try again


Well there is a good chance that something mailed on Wed from LeEarls PO in the sticks....isn't going to make it to your house in the sticks in Maine in ONE-TWO days.:embara:

Priority Mail isn't even that fast......:wink:


----------



## atexx2

*dvd*

I would like to buy one, please pm me with the details, thanks


----------



## leeo

I wouild like to order a dvd please pm me with details about pymt and ship. thank you


----------



## prosales1

*Dvd*

DVD arrived in the mail today. Thanks Again!!!:wav:


----------



## HunterdogOR

*It's Here!*

My DVD arrived in Oregon today! Thank You!:RockOn::wav:


----------



## m923

*Dvd*

I want a copy, please PM me with the details. Thank you!


----------



## kc hay seed

Ditto,this is my second time trying to find out where to send payment.pm me


----------



## lbbf

Just got home and check my mail. There in the back of the mail box was the most beatiful little white padded envelop I'v ever seen. Can't wait to watch the video.


----------



## hartofthethumb

got my dvd today. 

I gotta say it is great. Everything is explained very well and shown in a way that is very easy to understand. I am just starting doing my own tuning and this will save me lots of headaches I'm sure. Thanks so much for an awesome video!


----------



## D2bows

Got my DVD yesterday.:darkbeer: I have watched it twice and it is a great reference tool to have. Here is the skinney I have worked in a pro shop for the last 3 years. I have learned bow set up and tunning from multiple techs and mentors of different ages over the years, each one with a little different style or technique each time. It is nice to see that what I have learned and use are the same techniques used by a true *PRO *in another part of the country. I picked up a couple of new tricks also. I would highly recomend this DVD to anyone intrested in setting up and tuning thier own bows or even for guys who just want to see if what the do or know is the same as others. This is by far the most informative DVD I have seen on the subject. 
As for my whinning about the time it took to get it, it was the lack of communication in the begining that put a hair across my butt. The truth is This DVD is worth way more then what LeEarl charges for it. THanks For the great DVD.


----------



## tlzimmerman

*Got it*

Got my dvd yesterday....great stuff. Already reserved my string and got some things ironed out, shooting better. Now if I could just get my eye doctor to get my right eye figured out so I could see better we would be in business! Thanks LeEarl....saving for a press already so I can do the rest of the work I am wanting to.


----------



## bruin1951

*interested*

Please PM me the details for ordering. Thanks


----------



## ia_shooter

*dvd*

recieved my dvd friday, way better than i expected thanks LeEarl :wink:


----------



## LeEarl

Hey guys.. Just to touch base with the orders. As of now ALL orders ordered before Aug 8th have been shipped out. This also includes all out of the US packages. I was gone this weekend. A close friend of my families past away on Thursday and I will be gone the rest of today and tomorrow morning.

Let me know if you need anything and I will try answer my PMs tonight and tomorrow.....

Thanks again :smile:


----------



## Moparmatty

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## after elk

Does anyone know where to order the DVD from? LeEarl used to have a link on this thread for it, but the thread is so long I can't find it.

Thanks


----------



## Inukshuk

*Dvd*

Hi LeEarl, I would like to buy a copy of your DVD also. Could you PM me with intructions for ordering. Thanks.


----------



## Elk4me

Still waiting on mine Le Earl should be here anyday now . You are still in my Prayers for your recent loss. Hope to see you back to your regurlar self soon. Keep tha FAITH buddy !:thumb:


----------



## Mrwintr

*Here's a Link*



after elk said:


> Does anyone know where to order the DVD from? LeEarl used to have a link on this thread for it, but the thread is so long I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks


Link for order; 
http://www.fairchaseadventures.com/staytuned.html


----------



## after elk

Mrwintr,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## HoytTF

Payment sent. Looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## mathews goat

I gotta get one of these!


----------



## mathews goat

just ordered one. Thanks for the link. I cant wait


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Mrwintr said:


> Link for order;
> http://www.fairchaseadventures.com/staytuned.html


Much appreciated, order sent.


----------



## justleft

If anyone gets a reply on how and where to send payment without using 
paypal please post it and let the rest of us know.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

justleft said:


> If anyone gets a reply on how and where to send payment without using
> paypal please post it and let the rest of us know.


Send LeEarl a pm asking for an address to send a money order or however you want to pay him.:thumb:


----------



## Elk4me

:doh: Not in the mail box today. I hope maybe tomorrow. Here is a :bump2: for ya in the meantime Le Earl. I can't waite to get it, I know it will be worth the waite! :wink:


----------



## kulprit

Learned alot from the last video and looking forward to the new one, payment sent LeEarl


----------



## arch44

*DVD link*

Thanks for the link Mrwintr


----------



## leebow

*dvd*

payment sent, thanks


----------



## jackhorner

*Australia*

Lucky you don't live in OZ, I paid for mine on the 15th of July.:noidea:
I guess good things come to those who wait:ball:


----------



## Elk4me

:bump2: still paciently waiting on my DVD. Should be here anyday now!:faint:


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Mine came in today. Thanks LeEarl. Gonna go home and watch it now.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Payment sent!


----------



## dormin

Payment sent. Thanks,


----------



## mathews goat

any idea how long these are taking to ship?


----------



## Rick!

mathews goat said:


> any idea how long these are taking to ship?


I don't know. I ordered mine this morning, paid, and got it before noon. Thanks, Mrs. LeEarl!!


----------



## oldglorynewbie

I think it took right at two weeks from the time I paid until I got mine, perhaps a day or two longer.


----------



## Mrwintr

Rick! said:


> I don't know. I ordered mine this morning, paid, and got it before noon. Thanks, Mrs. LeEarl!!


Say what???


----------



## Brown Hornet

Rick! said:


> I don't know. I ordered mine this morning, paid, and got it before noon. Thanks, Mrs. LeEarl!!


What do you live across the street from him and he brought it over.....that is about the only way you can get ANYTHING that fast.:wink:


----------



## Dave V

Mine is on it's way too. I'm just going to go poke some holes until it gets here.


----------



## joaxe

LeEarl,

Received "Stay Tuned 2008" in the mail yesterday...Thanks!!!

(now please tell us that the first segment was not filmed in the bathroom...it sure looks that way!) :laugh:

Joe


----------



## Flyboy718

Hi,

Please PM on price and shipping info


----------



## DLJ

Just thought I'd let other UK AT'ers that my Stay Tuned 2008 arrived this morning.

Took a while but it's here. LeEarl was cool letting me know it had been dispatched when I thought it had been lost. Just a matter of waiting for the snail mail to arrive.


----------



## arch44

PM sent


----------



## Mrwintr

Le Earl, I think replying to your e-mails would be a nice concept! Sent you one a week ago....?


----------



## Thefox

DLJ said:


> Just thought I'd let other UK AT'ers that my Stay Tuned 2008 arrived this morning.
> 
> Took a while but it's here. LeEarl was cool letting me know it had been dispatched when I thought it had been lost. Just a matter of waiting for the snail mail to arrive.



Mine turned up yesterday too..

Cheers LeEarl


----------



## Gerry50

*2008 dvd*

Mine turned up yesterday as well.

Thanks LeEarl


----------



## LeEarl

Great to see the over sea orders getting to the destinations. I will be posting a link in the classified forums now that I see those are getting out. I am sending out all oders that were placed before the 20th tomorrow. 

Everything is moving good now. I have stacks of DVD's ready to go out, just need address lables :wink:

Thanks again guys......


----------



## LeEarl

Well, I just lost $ from a PayPal user that might turn into an increase price of shipping. Seems that a person bought a DVD then later put in a claim to PayPal about not receiving the DVD. I do not include tracking numbers for such a small package so there is no way to track the DVD's. After my tries to contact the buyer and a call to PayPal, they gave the $ back to the buyer. AND I have still not heard from the buyer..

Does anyone know Tera Fullbright of Arlington, TX? I just want to make sure they received the DVD. I know they have the $ back......

I do not want to increase the price because there are many honest people out there. Just letting everyone know that it can happen to anyone :nod:


----------



## Elk4me

LeEarl said:


> Great to see the over sea orders getting to the destinations. I will be posting a link in the classified forums now that I see those are getting out. I am sending out all oders that were placed before the 20th tomorrow.
> 
> Everything is moving good now. I have stacks of DVD's ready to go out, just need address lables :wink:
> 
> Thanks again guys......


Hey Buddy just wondering If my DVD I paid for on Aug 1st thru Paypal is in this batch? I ready a earlier post that mine should of went out Aug 6th. I still dont have it please Pm me when you can ..... I know your a very busy guy! :wink:

Thanks Alot,
Elk4me


----------



## Mrwintr

LeEarl said:


> Well, I just lost $ from a PayPal user that might turn into an increase price of shipping. Seems that a person bought a DVD then later put in a claim to PayPal about not receiving the DVD. I do not include tracking numbers for such a small package so there is no way to track the DVD's. After my tries to contact the buyer and a call to PayPal, they gave the $ back to the buyer. AND I have still not heard from the buyer..
> 
> Does anyone know Tera Fullbright of Arlington, TX? I just want to make sure they received the DVD. I know they have the $ back......
> 
> I do not want to increase the price because there are many honest people out there. Just letting everyone know that it can happen to anyone :nod:


 Not sure of that name, but "mtl-biker" said he was going to open a Paypal dispute against you in one of your other threads, Post #73 in the following link; http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=708518&page=2


----------



## Stihlpro

If someone didn't receive their DVD they should at least follow up with a PM to LeEarl first. If after an attempt or two with no answer then they should contact a MOD. If people just keep jumping the gun and start putting in claims to paypal then we are all going to suffer in the future when LeEarl comes out with more helpful DVD's. Or he might just say the heck with it and stop putting them out all together. Then we all lose. Hope this gets resolved soon. Good Luck LeEarl.


----------



## Enticer

Been away for a while and jus stumbled onto this thread. Can someone tell me if LeEarl posted the nitrous video that he refered to in his original post?


----------



## Spud28

*Mine arrived*

Thanks LeEarl, mine arrived today to Ontario Canada.


----------



## Mrwintr

Stihlpro said:


> If someone didn't receive their DVD they should at least follow up with a PM to LeEarl first. If after an attempt or two with no answer then they should contact a MOD. If people just keep jumping the gun and start putting in claims to paypal then we are all going to suffer in the future when LeEarl comes out with more helpful DVD's. Or he might just say the heck with it and stop putting them out all together. Then we all lose. Hope this gets resolved soon. Good Luck LeEarl.


 Oh, I think a lot of people PMed LeEarl and they probably got the same reply I got, which is none....it's been like 2 weeks and haven't heard a thing from him. Some people just get cranky and can't handle it....But my thought is if you are going to do business then you can't just ignore people that are your customers. 
I certainly wouldn't go to the extreme of a Paypal dispute though!


----------



## Elk4me

I agree would be nice to get a PM returned . But he is a very busy man! I hope too get mine maybe:faint: some day, I ordered mine on Aug 1st and today is the 23 rd and still no DVD. I hope everything is Ok and Le Earl is still sending them out. I have asked the PO if anything has been returned from my box and they said NO!


----------



## Elk4me

Mrwintr said:


> Oh, I think a lot of people PMed LeEarl and they probably got the same reply I got, which is none....it's been like 2 weeks and haven't heard a thing from him. Some people just get cranky and can't handle it....But my thought is if you are going to do business then you can't just ignore people that are your customers.
> I certainly wouldn't go to the extreme of a Paypal dispute though!


I agree I have sent 2 PMs and left 2 voicemails!


----------



## mathews goat

I ordered mine on the 12th. I hope that LeEarl has my info and it's in the mail soon.


----------



## hunter74

*dvd*

pm me with info


----------



## LeEarl

Mrwintr said:


> Oh, I think a lot of people PMed LeEarl and they probably got the same reply I got, which is none....it's been like 2 weeks and haven't heard a thing from him. Some people just get cranky and can't handle it....But my thought is if you are going to do business then you can't just ignore people that are your customers.
> I certainly wouldn't go to the extreme of a Paypal dispute though!


Yep, I have been very busy with work (school is here and teachers need help) and my wife has been gone 3 out of 4 weeks for work. I guess that something has to give a bit. The DVD's have been shipping out as planned and everything else is good...

Elk4me, you di not just have a DVD and I needed to make ksure everything was correct. I did send it back and tried to call you. You know I would not pass you by :nono:

This week will be very slow AT action for me because of work and home duties, but the DVD's are being dropped off at the PO in the mornings. And with hunting around the corner I have been getting stands, baits and cameras ready for that. Not to forget shooting and kids activities. We are all busy :nod:


----------



## riders01

Ordered my DVD July 22 and received it today. Thanks LeEarl have bought from you three times will buy again when new one is made!


----------



## tek

Ordered and sent payment for a DVD on Aug 4th and still waiting. I'm sure it won't be long now


----------



## jackhorner

*Got it*

Mine came to OZ today.:wink:


----------



## LeEarl

tek said:


> Ordered and sent payment for a DVD on Aug 4th and still waiting. I'm sure it won't be long now


That one should be there by now. That was sent out about 2 weeks ago :noidea: Let me know if you do not get it this week and I will get another one out to you...


----------



## mathews goat

how about mine? ordered on Aug 12th with pay pal. Has it shipped?


----------



## LeEarl

mathews goat said:


> how about mine? ordered on Aug 12th with pay pal. Has it shipped?


I am sure it has. Those orders were sent out. All DVD's ordered as of last week have been shipped and the ones ordered before yesterday will go out this afternoon. I am all caught up on orders and have more DVD's ready to go out.


----------



## tek

LeEarl said:


> That one should be there by now. That was sent out about 2 weeks ago :noidea: Let me know if you do not get it this week and I will get another one out to you...


Thanks LeEarl, I will give it another week and let you know, I've been expecting it any day now


----------



## shott8283

short of going back 300 some posts.. you have a website your going through to order this dvd? also... not to sound dumb but this should also cover reflex's FX 1/2 cam system correct?


----------



## mathews goat

LeEarl said:


> I am sure it has. Those orders were sent out. All DVD's ordered as of last week have been shipped and the ones ordered before yesterday will go out this afternoon. I am all caught up on orders and have more DVD's ready to go out.


I'll be on the lookout for it. If sent USPS 1st class it should only take 2 days.


----------



## 37macca

jackhorner said:


> Mine came to OZ today.:wink:


Still waiting for mine now show yet:sad:


----------



## Elk4me

LeEarl said:


> Elk4me, you did not just have a DVD and I needed to make sure everything was correct. I did send it back and tried to call you. You know I would not pass you by :nono:


Ok buddy just PM me when you mail mine out ok!:thumb:


----------



## kulprit

mathews goat said:


> how about mine? ordered on Aug 12th with pay pal. Has it shipped?


I paid for mine on the 14th and still anxiously waiting too


----------



## DaddyPaul

Paid on the 17th and nothing yet.................................


----------



## kulprit

Mine came today, thanks again LeEarl, looking forward to watching it


----------



## leebow

*dvd*

got mine today, Thanks LeEarl, great video


----------



## arch44

*Thanks LeEarl*

A good teaching video,thanks for helping the archery community.


----------



## dormin

I had a <#$%py day at work yesterday,:angry: I couldn't get on AT at all lastnight, (some kind of 404 error) I didn't get to bed until 1:00 a.m. I'm just sooo tired.:asleep:










Did I mention that my DVD came in yesterday, and I stayed up to watch it?
Great teaching tool, Thanks LeEarl:darkbeer:


----------



## mmm635

LeEarl said:


> I am sure it has. Those orders were sent out. All DVD's ordered as of last week have been shipped and the ones ordered before yesterday will go out this afternoon. I am all caught up on orders and have more DVD's ready to go out.


Received my DVD yesterday and watched all the way through. Man, this is s great video and worth every penny - a must have for people tuning their own bows.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Does this dvd cover bowtechs general and commander systems?


----------



## oldglorynewbie

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Does this dvd cover bowtechs general and commander systems?


No but it does cover the Firecat cams which is a slaved cam system. To my knowledge tuning them is essentially the same. I'm sure someone will set me straight if I am wrong. :wink:


----------



## jcdup

Thanks LeEarl. Received mine here in South Africa.

Great DVD!


----------



## 37macca

Yippee mine arrived yesterday. Watched this morning set up my bow as per DVD and this happened when finished tuning and was creep tuning at 20mtrs. First normal draw second hard into the wall. 
I think she is good to go don't you?:darkbeer:


----------



## shott8283

what is your paypal info earl? id like to send you some money for a DVD!


----------



## Enticer

Here you go shott8283 http://www.fairchaseadventures.com/staytuned.html


----------



## shott8283

thanks guy.. i asked earlier/ a couple of days ago and no one said anything.. really wasnt looking forward to reading through 300 plus posts.

thanks again!



order placed.. pm sent!!! thanks!


----------



## Indychris

LeEarl said:


> Great to see the over sea orders getting to the destinations. I will be posting a link in the classified forums now that I see those are getting out. I am sending out all oders that were placed before the 20th tomorrow.
> 
> Everything is moving good now. I have stacks of DVD's ready to go out, just need address lables :wink:
> 
> Thanks again guys......


LeEarl, I ordered/paid my DVD on the 18th and haven't seen anything yet. I saw you read my PM this afternoon and am hoping to hear from you soon.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Tnturkeyman

*Dvd*

Got mine Friday. thanks LeEarl they just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Elk4me

Le Earl still dont see my DVD yet! I hope it gets here this week! :faint:


----------



## mathews goat

I got mine about 4 days ago. Not a bad DVD. But I do wish it covered setting the ATA and BH and a few other things. I dont know how LeEarl gets by with tying his string loops like that. If i do that without a nocking point my loop moves up the string.
All in all not a bad "beginner" DVD.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Got mine today LeEarl, only advice I can offer is to fix that leaky faucet, you're wasting lots of water!! :wink:


----------



## bolingmike

*2008 tuning DVD*

Received mine yesterday, so far looks great. Thanks Again LeEarl.


----------



## tek

tek said:


> Ordered and sent payment for a DVD on Aug 4th and still waiting. I'm sure it won't be long now





LeEarl said:


> That one should be there by now. That was sent out about 2 weeks ago :noidea: Let me know if you do not get it this week and I will get another one out to you...


LeEarl, Still have not received my DVD. I will send you a PM with my address again, Thanks.


----------



## Inukshuk

LeEarl, I ordered a DVD on August 18th. Has it been mailed out yet?
Thanks


----------



## shott8283

mine was i think the 30th.. in the mail yet?


----------



## Elk4me

Ordered mine Aug 1st today is Sep 11th and still no DVD Yet. Left a voice mail 3 times and no reply guess I will give it till Monday Sept 15th or I want a Refund!:faint:


----------



## shott8283

got mine on thrusday.. thanks alot!! awesome video!


----------



## Elk4me

Still NO DVD Here Yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :faint:


----------



## tek

Elk4me said:


> Still NO DVD Here Yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :faint:


Do NOT feel alone........No DVD here either....I'm about to give up on it


----------



## Moparmatty

I've been waiting since August 1st. Still no DVD here!


----------



## Cones

Mine turned up here in the U.K. this morning. 

I am watching it now. Very impressed so far.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Ordered on August 13 and not here yet.Anyone in Canada also order and if so, how long did it take?I am wondering if maybe it is held up at customs.


----------



## leebow

*dvd*

I live in Va. and mine took about a month, he's just a very busy person, it was worth the wait


----------



## Inukshuk

It took a while, but I got mine yesterday and watched it all. I think it's well done with lots of really good information and tips.


----------



## Hammer0419

His videos are top notch but sometimes they take forever to arrive. I know it can be frustrating but it is worth it.


----------



## Moparmatty

Still waiting here! Since August 1st.


----------



## cenochs

still waiting on my video paid with paypal 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Spud28

SmrtWntCrzy said:


> Ordered on August 13 and not here yet.Anyone in Canada also order and if so, how long did it take?I am wondering if maybe it is held up at customs.


Mine took 4-5 weeks to get to me here in southern Ontario. Have some patience. It will arrive soon.


----------



## Rudyhunt

Send me the info, I will buy one.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Hope so, really looking forward to learing a bit more about how my bow works and being able to do most of the work on it myself.


----------



## DeadeyeMN

So basically what does this dvd cover? I have tried reading through the topics, but didn't see much. I was up late looking at it, so maybe it just slipped my mind. I shoot a Hoyt Havoctec, so is there stuff pertaining to bow brands, or just general bow tuning, like paper tuning, bare shaft tuning, ect.

Thanks


----------



## brian.riley4

*Dvd*

Ordered 2 weeks ago and still waiting. Let me know when it ships.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Enticer

Ordered mine back in August and still waiting. I hope it turns out better than my attempt to buy wraps and arrows from Ozcrest:angry3:


----------



## Hammer0419

His videos are great but truth be told he could definately use some customer service education. Leaving people hanging for weeks & months on end does not bode well at all.


----------



## tek

*LeEarls customer service*

I ordered and sent payment (Postal Money order) on August 4th.

PM'd him my address again on Sept 3rd, LeEarl said he would resend a DVD the following day (Sept 4th)

Here it is Sept 26th and still NO DVD


----------



## Enticer

I think LeEarl needs to take a course in customer service. I have been waiting over a month for my DVD and I see he has closed the order thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=741826


----------



## Moparmatty

Still waiting here since Aug 1/2008


----------



## Hammer0419

Amazing!


----------



## brian.riley4

*OK so why do people keep taking a chance buying*

Why is it that something like this happens and we still line up to pay for bad customer service. I dont care how busy someone is or what they are doing, if they cant even have the common courtesy to communicate once someone has spent money with them they dont deserve my money that is for sure. Please refund my money and cancel my order, this is ridiculous. 
Brian Riley


----------



## Toqui

*Last DVD*

Le Earl I need your last DVD. Do you accept Pay Pal?


----------



## Enticer

Toqui said:


> Le Earl I need your last DVD. Do you accept Pay Pal?


Surely you jest. If not just take a minute or two and read the last few post's in this thread.


----------



## cenochs

still waiting maybe I will get it for christmas !


----------



## Moparmatty

Don't count on it.


----------



## brian.riley4

*Refund*

Well I just put in for a dispute of Paypal. Hope the rest of you get your video or your money back.


----------



## Mrwintr

I think it is really strange that LeEarl has not posted in this thread since Aug.26, but he is on here basically each night....last night at 11:36pm.
I am wondering if he has been mailing them using something called Media mail which is slow...but still it shouldn't take more than 2 weeks for anyone.??


----------



## ben_e71

Got my DVD today ...... 2 weeks from order to delivery in the UK way to go LeEarl....


----------



## tek

ben_e71 said:


> Got my DVD today ...... 2 weeks from order to delivery in the UK way to go LeEarl....


Congrats on getting your DVD.

For the life of me I do not understand why I have not got mine. I ordered on Aug. 4th and still have got nothing :sad:


----------



## Hammer0419

Me just posted over on the Bowhunting forum?? His customer service skills are pathetic!


----------



## Thefox

Mine only took two weeks to get the UK too.


----------



## Hammer0419

Hammer0419 said:


> Me just posted over on the Bowhunting forum?? His customer service skills are pathetic!


Let's try again... HE just posted over on the Bowhunting forum.


----------



## JawsDad

If you are still waiting on DVD's please send me a PM. Please let me know when and how you paid.


----------



## LeEarl

I have been checking my PM's and everyone that has asked there I have replied. I have sent out ALL the DVD's over 2 weeks ago. If you do not have it let me know so I can send another one. They must have been lost as I have sent out a BUNCH of these and most everyone has them...

This will be the last time I sell any tuning DVD's here on AT. Way too much stuff happening.


----------



## Neuralgia

just sent you paypal payment.

sent PM with correct shipping address.

Thanks.

PS> danielcifuentes(at)gmail(dot)kom


----------



## LeEarl

Neuralgia said:


> just sent you paypal payment.
> 
> sent PM with correct shipping address.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS> danielcifuentes(at)gmail(dot)kom


Thanks, I will send it to your correct address on Monday.


----------



## Archer29

*Dvd*

COUNT me in, PM me with payment info.


----------

